
Attention Data Scientists: UX/ Front end Developer will build your startup idea - artpluscode
Hello Data scientists of the world, preferably in the West Coast. I&#x27;m a frontend developer + UX (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.behance.net&#x2F;gcid) with a startup idea that has some Machine Learning components.  I&#x27;m looking for a data scientist that can help me make this idea possible and in exchange, I can create React website + Branding identity + Pitch Deck for your own startup idea.  We would be working in literally 2 startups at the same time and who knows, maybe both ideas are great.  Please ping me here or at my Twitter account @jerrycid . Thanks.
======
shifte
Working on two ideas at once sounds like a massive distraction from the other
idea.

